
Ultrasound Scans of Your Baby Now Available Via Smartphone - lotusleaf1987
http://www.fastcompany.com/1725155/now-smartphones-can-even-ultrasound-scan-your-baby
======
OncomingStorm
1st, As someone who never got to experience an ultrasound of their daughter do
to being deployed, I think this is really a great app. I can only imagine how
happy it will make people to easily send ultrasound scans to one another.
Really a great idea here.

2nd, It would be interesting to see if commercialization of this would destroy
the need for this service in the health-care industry.

